# Shed clear out, looking for any identification help please !



## Dc2blair (Sep 19, 2015)

hello everyone, 

This is my first time posting here, I helped clear out a old gentleman's shed. And stumbled across this ... 
I can see that shackman & sons make 'the auto camera mk3' but I can't seem to find anything relating to this old power box unit. 
There's a note in the lid if it gives any clues. 

Any information, links to more information, value estimates ect would be welcomed and appreciated. 

Many thanks 

Blair.


----------



## tirediron (Sep 19, 2015)

It looks like this was nothing more than the power supply for the Auto Camera, which appears to have been a commercial adaptation of an aerial reconnaissance camera converted to civilian work.  It seems to have been converted for use in laboratories and factories and I assume that this converted 220v/50c mains to (probably) 32v DC to run the camera and accessories.


----------



## Dc2blair (Sep 19, 2015)

Thanks for the information , that's a great help ! 

Does it have any use in this day and age, or is worth anything to anyone ? Shall I just proceed to put it in the bin ? 

Thanks again.


----------



## tirediron (Sep 19, 2015)

It would be very desirable ('though not necessarily valuable in monetary terms) to a collector of antique gear.  I assume you're in the UK; perhaps get in touch with local clubs and see if someone is interested.  It would be a shame to see it on the tip.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Sep 19, 2015)

In my area there's a camera swap, people can bring items they want to sell.

Not sure where you are or where this is (London?), but I follow Film's not Dead and they post about a camera show/sale at something called the Brickyard?? any way to hook up with them maybe? http://www.filmsnotdead.com


----------



## Dave Bennett (Sep 21, 2015)

You could consider Freecycle,  which is normally used in local situations, but probably has a facility to join wider geographical groups

Then again, you could try Gumtree and advertise nationally

There are others

Dave


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

